# Colt coral dying, WTF please help



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, my small colt coral died....it shrivled up and hunched over, the next day it was covered in goo and basically disintegrated....


my LARGE, EMORMUS HUGE colt coral did the same thing, except it ended up no getting covered in goo and it stood back up but it will no longer expand all its little tenticle arm things....


i did a 40% water change, and all my lvls are perfect......0 ammonia, good ph, no nitrites no nirates......


i did tests before and after the water change and everything is still good, all my polyps and brancging hammer and mushrooms are big as ever, but the colt simply wil not expand.


should i try moving it into more flow? its a 55g tank, 60lbs live rock, 2 clowns 1 pearly jaw, 


i REALLY don want my prize colt to die..help...i JUST started using supplements 4 days ago when i told the people at the LFS about my problem...
__________________


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Have you tested your alk? Many more tests required than the standard Nh3, No2, and No3. Calcium levels? Proximity to other corals. Many hunt at night and sting others nearby.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How can your levels be perfect after just having a coral melt?

Anyway, yeah, like Damon saud, look around at night for some critter munching on or stinging your colt. Those other corals you mentioned could well be the cause if they're too close to it.


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

that what i said....the lvls have to be off but i tested out normal on al, and had the lfs test them and they said everything looked great.....anyways, since then my bigger colt coral...has come back fully bigger than ever too....its like while it was shrivled up, it grew or soemthing.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

many leathers will shrivel up and look pretty nasty for a few days, then they kinda shed and spring right back. that doesnt explain why your other one melted though, but i hope you get it worked out.


----------



## gupsmith (Nov 6, 2009)

my colt coral does that too, shrivels up real small and white for days then comes back real full again, it did it alot when I first set the tank up for several months but has not done it in awhile.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Dude this thread is more than two years old. Post new threads instead of digging up really old ones.


----------

